# Herein lies a tale



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

Non Emergency BOLO For SV Rula Bula Key West To Dry Tortugas - Boat Watch, International search aid for missing & overdue boats.


UPDATE Dec. 30, 2020: USCG Sector Key West reports SV RULA BULA has been located in the Marquesa Islands via AIS. Cancel BOLO. _________________________________________________________________________________________ A Non-Emergency Boatwatch for the SV RULA BULA has been issued. Its hailing...




boatwatch.org





Key West to Dry Tortugas and back ... boat & crew land in the Marquesas? That's a little bit out of the way.


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

I bet they meant Marquesa Key. That's a lot easier to reach by accident.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Perhaps you might wish to look at a chart of the area.


----------

